# Best fat burner to help try shift stubborn fat.



## Scot1978 (Dec 5, 2019)

Any recommendations for the best fat burner which will help shift stubborn fat . Could spend all day searching the Internet where every product claims to be the best in UK vat would rather have real opinions from yourselves . Aready very active just can't seem to shift the old love handles and stomach . Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Calorie deficit


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Scot1978 said:


> Any recommendations for the best fat burner which will help shift stubborn fat . Could spend all day searching the Internet where every product claims to be the best in UK vat would rather have real opinions from yourselves . Aready very active just can't seem to shift the old love handles and stomach . Any feedback would be appreciated!


I'd normally class stubborn fat as the last little bit before getting peeled, so i would say if its love handles then you need to work harder and eat less, as above really, and if things really aren't moving after you've really tried your very hardest then there could be another issue like your thyroid or estrogen/hormone imbalance.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

DNP is your best.
Most over the shelves will be fine for what you’re looking for.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

None….diet and cardio


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

As above. Nothing will shift fat per se but there are obviously plenty of things that will stifle your appetite ranging from cocaine to caffeine. For the middle ground sibultramine if you can source it and if you respond to it (not everyone does) or yohimbine hcl. Both the latter are safe and side free. Clen only really comes to the party if you are looking to get from say 13% to 10% body fat (ish) and is horrible stuff ime. I’ve not used dnp and wouldn’t but that’s seemingly the tren of weight loss compounds


----------



## MartinKY (Aug 28, 2021)

Todai said:


> DNP is your best.
> Most over the shelves will be fine for what you’re looking for.


Over the shelf stuff is rubbish. You won't find any decent ECA stack like the old days. The only true tried and tested is DNP if you stick with the right dosage and do anything dumb.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Always makes me smile when people say try harder, diet, cardio , when a question about fat loss comes up.
But the same people often shout more drugs when gaining muscle is the question 🤔


----------



## Rukie Verx (Dec 1, 2021)

Sasnak said:


> As above. Nothing will shift fat per se but there are obviously plenty of things that will stifle your appetite ranging from cocaine to caffeine. For the middle ground sibultramine if you can source it and if you respond to it (not everyone does) or yohimbine hcl. Both the latter are safe and side free. Clen only really comes to the party if you are looking to get from say 13% to 10% body fat (ish) and is horrible stuff ime. I’ve not used dnp and wouldn’t but that’s seemingly the tren of weight loss compounds


I tried Yohimbine in Canada when it was legal, I had to quit it cause my Blood Pressure was through the roof and I kept getting erections in the middle of a workout


----------

